# 10 easy ways to prevent malware infection



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> We told you how to tell if you’re infected with malware. We told you how to clean up the infection if you get it. How about how to stop the infection from happening in the first place?
> 
> Yes, it’s possible to clean up an infected computer and fully remove malware from your system. But the damage from some forms of malware, like ransomware, cannot be undone. If they’ve encrypted your files and you haven’t backed them up, the jig is up. So your best defense is to beat the bad guys at their own game.
> 
> ...


https://blog.malwarebytes.com/101/2...sletter&utm_content=prevent-malware-infection


----------

